# id?



## miss2 (Oct 25, 2011)

found this little dude the other night and curious to know what he is?

sorry for the crpy pics


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

In the ACT? Well distribution wise that should be L.dumerelli but it looks more like L.interioris?


----------



## Beard (Oct 25, 2011)

Spotted marsh frog I think


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

> Spotted marsh frog I think



Nope it's definitely either Limnodynastes dumerilii or L.interioris. Was this just west of the ACT there is a chance of interioris being there?


----------



## miss2 (Oct 25, 2011)

oh sorry, should have said, i was down near wagga


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep Limnodynastes interioris.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 25, 2011)

ta... ummm common name? lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

Giant Banjo Frog.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2011)

miss2 said:


> ta... ummm common name? lol



Giant Banjo Frog 

Frogs Australia Network - Australian Frog Database - Limnodynastes interioris - Giant Banjo Frog


----------



## miss2 (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks everyone  i named him alfred


----------

